# 彼が地球上のどこにも居ないなんて信じたくないのです



## saharuna

こんにちは

I would like to know an appropriate expression for the Japanese sentence. 

(次の日本語の文はどのように表現できるでしょうか？）

context:I have lost my best friend.

「彼が地球上のどこにも居ないなんて信じたくないのです。」
My attempt is;
I don't want to believe that he is not being anywhere on the earth.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
My try;
_I can't believe he is nowhere in the world now._

彼が地上のどこにも居ない、または、地球上のどこにもいない、ということは彼は今は死んでしまっていて天国に居る、という意味ですよね。「なら、国際宇宙ステーションに滞在している宇宙飛行士は？」なんてこと、い、わ、な、い、の！　（すみません、off topicであります。）


----------



## saharuna

Hello,

Thank you for your quick reply!

その通りです。天国を信じるかどうかはともかく。「居ないなんて・・」 という強い感情はcan't believe の方が合っていますね。きっと！?

on the earth　vs. in the world　「この地球上のどこを探しても・・」これは痛烈、「この世界にはもう居ない・・」諦観の趣、　の違いはおなじでしょうか？

たとえ、文法が間違えてなければいいなんて問題じゃないことひしひしと・・・


----------



## Flaminius

単純にdon't want to believeでよいと思います。
I don't want to believe that he is nowhere on the Earth.

現実に反した願望であることを強調したいなら、wouldn't believeでしょうか。


----------



## saharuna

Wishfullさん、Flaminiusさん

ありがとうございました。

He is nowhere~（彼はどこにも居ない）お二人の文例はともに形容詞で、He is living nowhere~ （彼はどこにも居ない）とすれば副詞ですね。意味合いは多少違うと思いますが、これもおかしくないでしょうか？

wouldn't believeを使えば、遠くを眺めるような気持ちを表せるかと思いました。
the *E*arthのように大文字で書くことを忘れていて昔習ったことを今思い出しました。　また、nowhereという単語初めて知りました。収穫は大きいです。

Thank you again both of you!


----------



## lrosa

I think "don't want to" is fine for this. If you want to emphasise strong feeling, perhaps you could say: "I *just *don't want to believe that he's nowhere on the earth/in the world" ("earth" can be written either as "Earth" or "earth"). The word "just" is often used in this way at emotional moments: "I just can't believe he's gone", "I just don't want to suffer anymore", "I'm so stressed, I just need a break for a while", etc...


----------



## saharuna

lrosaさん　こんにちは

I'm so happy to hear about your suggestions and examples for it,and agreed that the way to use "just" could be useful in this kind of the case. Thank you


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

Probably you cannot say "he is living" because the sense of progression is inherent in the sense of the verb.


----------



## saharuna

Flaminiusさん
ありがとうございました。"he is living"について理解できました。

なお、#*3* で意味不明のため訂正します。
＞on the earth　vs. in the world　「この地球上のどこを探しても・・」これは痛烈、「この世界にはもう居ない・・」諦観の趣、　の違いはおなじでしょうか？の違いはおなじように英語で表現できるでしょうか？でした。


----------

